# Triple LED bezel diameters



## ipreferpie (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi guys,

I'm still learning a lot about the options of the customization world and am wondering if you fellow CPFers can give me some advice. I'm looking to build an E-series based light and is narrow and pocketable. And am hoping to use a Triple Nichia 219 and a Triple XP-L dropin for it. However, I noticed that versatile Z44/P60 bezels make the light less pocketable overall due to diameter. But throughout my research, I saw that TNT does the TripLED mod and SOYCD has the Tri-EDC dropins. So:

1) are the E-series bezel heads and the Mac Tri-EDC heads much smaller, especially in diameter, than a typical P60 or Malkoff VME head? I'm wondering this if it's worthwhile to make a custom bezel to accept these dropins/mods
2) are there any bezel heads and the respective modders that can build dropins/heads for a smaller diameter light?

Cheers,
J


----------



## archimedes (Jun 22, 2014)

I think that Z44 (C-series, P60) bezel is 1.25" ... E-series bezel is 1.0" (Macs are similar size) ... and Lummi Raw was 18mm ( ~ 0.71" ) , which is the smallest triple-mod I can recall -

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?345010-Lummi-Raw-Triple


----------



## ipreferpie (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks for that info! How about V10R and EX11.2 heads? I see that you can lego them, but do they take drop ins? Or is it Vihn who can mod it only? Cheers, J


----------



## Stocum (Jun 23, 2014)

I built a triple Nichia 219 that is on a 20mm Noctigon. I put it in a Convoy S3 that is a 18650 size light. It needs a spacer because this set up is shorter then with a reflector. Got all the parts from mtnelectronics.com in USA. They make the only spacer that I know of. I'm running it at 3 amps but will bump it up to 4 amps. A Convoy S2 may not need a spacer as it is shorter than the S3-7. I would like to see Convoy make a shorter battery tube to use a 18340 cell for their S2-7 lights. Now that would be a true EDC light for modding. I use this light to inspect photography prints for color as I print. This is the only way to get consistent color in prints.


----------



## ipreferpie (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks! The Zanzan Lummi is really cool and I'm guessing the output is around 200+ lumens for a Nichia. Still trying to see if it's worthwhile alternative over a P60 and Draco combo.


----------

